# anyone tried lomotil?



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

ive been using lomotil for a couple of months now, and ive gotta say im addicted to those darn pills. can any of you tell me your insight and views on these pills? are there any precautionaries i must take? please let me know. thanks


----------



## katza (May 28, 2003)

There a narcotic and addictive as you have found out. I would talk to your doctor about reducing the dosage. Lomitol should only be taken as needed since it's very addictive. They do work great for D.


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Well I found my answers in the archives here? REALLY? Addictive? How so like Valium? I do not need to be addictive anymore than I already am but I can't run around being in pain all day either at work. So the pills actually have a positive effect?that is good but I'm not thrilled they are addictive so I will be careful taking them only when needed.


----------



## sickofthis (Apr 14, 2003)

Lomotil are VERY addictive...my Doc won't give them to me anymore. I took my 30-day, 1 a day perscription in a week. be careful, they do work great though.


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

From the WebMD site:What is atropine and diphenoxylate? ï¿½ Atropine produces many effects in the body, including relief from spasms of the gastrointestinal tract (stomach and intestines), the bladder, and the biliary tract. ï¿½ Diphenoxylate is an antidiarrheal medication. ï¿½ The combination, atropine and diphenoxylate, is used to treat diarrhea. It is, as has been mentioned before, habit-forming in nature. I only take it when I absolutely need it. My doctor also told me that if I have any blood or pus in my stool, or if I am running a fever (all signs that are indicitave of an infection) I *must* not take it.







Susan


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks all for your responses. I took it 2 times and was nausous and I haven't taken it again.I will stick with the Questran for now and perhaps try Librax.Cindy


----------

